# Solved: No Question - Just Info about the lack of EnabledLinkedConnections in Windows



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

I am sure with the release of Windows 7, people are going to be asking about the same scenario that I ran into with not being able to copy data from an elevated command prompt to a mapped share that was mapped utilizing the GUI or a non-elevated command prompt.

In Vista, you could merely add a registry entry for EnableLinkedConnections and set it to 1. Shared tokens between the two would be available and the elevated command prompt could see the users mapped drives. This is no longer the case with Windows 7.

I have created a work-a-round for this that will allow copying files to a mapped drive from an elevated command prompt without the user of enablelinkedconnections.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/877990-solved-advanced-question-enablelinkedconnections-has.html

I tested something that Jerry had mentioned to me earlier about another question and it worked with the correct combination of switches.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This link says it works on Windows 7.
http://modmaven.wordpress.com/2009/05/27/how-to-make-windows-7-map-your-network-drives-properly/


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

Here is what I know aside from what the article states.

I have Windows 7 Ultimate (Still the beta version)
I mapped a network share on our server as the Z drive.
I attempted to utilize a Robocopy script with teh ZB option from an elevated command prompt. I have with Error Detection in the script and it stated that there was no drive found.
I opened up a command prompt. I could get to the Z drive.
I then remembered about EnableLinkedConnections from Vista. I opened the registry and made the change and still could not access the drive from an elevated prompt.
I rebooted the computer and still no avail. EnabledLinkConnections set to 1 did absolutely nothing.

However, after you mentioned something I went to go take screen shots for you because I still had EnableLinkedConnections set to 1 however I could actually get to a mapped drive now.

Thinking that it may be something to do wtih what I was messing around with in the schtasks I set EnableLinkedConnections to 0. I can still access the mapped drive from an elevated command prompt.

I have deleted EnabledLinkedConnections from the registry and I can still access the mapped drive.

I unmapped the drive and remapped using standard user and I can still access from an elevated command prompt.

Not sure what is happening at this point in time.


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

I rebooted the computer and the strange thing now is ALL command prompts are now elevated to administrator privileges.

I go to run dialogue box. I type in CMD. I hit enter or click OK and it comes up Administrator: <command prompt pathway>

Any ideas?

This happened after I figured out the scheduled task work-a-round.

It sounds like somehow I gave adminsitator access to the username. Not sure how since I didn't mess with any of that.


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

Squashman,

If you take a look at the referenced URL you will see that it is for Vista not Windows 7. They claim it will work on Windows 7. I can assure that it will not.

However I wish I did know what the hell I did to get it working other than the work-a-round. I cannot see what I did fully setting a username to complete advanced privileges but that is the only thing that I changed.

Now all CMD's are adminsitrative. I cannot even get to a non elevated command prompt. Also the mapped drives no matter who maps them can be seen by both user and administrator.

I am going to go into one of my other usernames and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

When I go to other usernames on that same computer, I get a non elevated command prompt.

I noticed a bug in my method as well. The username I am using since something is set somewhere to allow both admin and standard tokens to see the same mapped drive and always has an administrative command prompt come up, this is why my method worked.

The dilemma is still there.

The other usernames with or wthout the registry entry for linked connections cannot see the mapped drive on an elevated command prompt period. Therefore if I utilize the /RL HIGHEST when making the scheduled task, it forces the command prompt to utilize the administrator token in an elevated command prompt however if I don't use /RL HIGHEST then the /ZB function in Robocopy doesn't work becaues it is in normal command prompt. This would mean that I would have to go to just /Z which I would rather keep my /ZB.

I go back to the original username and all command prompts are once again elevated without me having to elevate them. UAC is turned on to the top, UAC prompt is turned off. I can see mapped drive from elevated command prompt.

I am still not sure why this is.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
I Google searched my *** off and found at least a half dozen posts about the enable linked connections working on Windows 7. They all said it helped fix their drive mappings. I just happened to post the first link I found.


----------



## scrfix (May 3, 2009)

I can take screenshots if you would like of it not working in Windows 7 Ultimate.

Can you send me some of those links because I also googled away for close to 2 days at around 6 hours each day and couldn't find anything about enablelinkedconnections and windows 7. Your article you sent me earlier was the first one I saw. All the ones I saw were all related to Vista even int he Windows 7 searches. Maybe I have to put it in a different spot but that one article you gave me was the same spot that Vista uses and the same spot that I use. I even reboot afterwards. I hope it does work. I hope I am just messed up and am making a mistake, it will make my life sooooooooo much easier. However, if it doesn't which it is not working at least on this computer I have to find another way around it.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

scrfix said:


> I have Windows 7 Ultimate (Still the beta version)


Git rid of the Beta version. Things often won't work the same as they do in the RTM version.

Or your install has become corrupted. Sounds like at least one user profile has, hard to say what else may be affected.

*EnableLinkedConnections* works for me on Win 7 Ultimate x86 and x64 RTM version.
If the connection was already mapped before you add the registry value, you must either reboot, or delete and recreate the mapped connection.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

TheOutcaste said:


> *EnableLinkedConnections* works for me on Win 7 Ultimate x86 and x64 RTM version.
> If the connection was already mapped before you add the registry value, you must either reboot, or delete and recreate the mapped connection.


Thanks for testing that. I was trying to see if you were online last night because I didn't have access to my wife's computer which is the only one I have Windows 7 on to test with.


----------

